# Awning Mounted Too Close To Top Of Door



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Another Rant about our 05 29fbhs 5er. Altough we love our sydney,...this is something else we noticed that could have been changed(maybe it has on later model 5ers) The awning is mounted TOO close to the top entry door. To not have the top of the entry door corner drag on the awning fabric you have to have it extended almost out to 90 degree angle in relation to the wall of the camper. This is fine when it's not raining or a brisk wind. But while it's raining...& you have to angle it to get better runoff then the top of the door rubs the awning. I see other keystone brands that don't have this problem. Some you can even extend to only a 70-75degree angle & still clear the awning with the top on the door. I know becasue of the shape of the roof & the available area to mount a awning on ours is more limited, it still could have been mount 3-4 inches higher. This would have given me a little more room for angling the awning without fear of eventually rubbing a hole in the awning fabric. Any other 5er sydney own notice this?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Another Rant about our 05 29fbhs 5er. Altough we love our sydney,...this is something else we noticed that could have been changed(maybe it has on later model 5ers) The awning is mounted TOO close to the top entry door. To not have the top of the entry door corner drag on the awning fabric you have to have it extended almost out to 90 degree angle in relation to the wall of the camper. This is fine when it's not raining or a brisk wind. But while it's raining...& you have to angle it to get better runoff then the top of the door rubs the awning. I see other keystone brands that don't have this problem. Some you can even extend to only a 70-75degree angle & still clear the awning with the top on the door. I know becasue of the shape of the roof & the available area to mount a awning on ours is more limited, it still could have been mount 3-4 inches higher. This would have given me a little more room for angling the awning without fear of eventually rubbing a hole in the awning fabric. Any other 5er sydney own notice this?


I certainly understand the frustration but, don't be blaming this on the 5er! As far as I can tell, this is the case with all of our Outbacks. Our members have found a number of ways to address this:

1. Sunny weather? Extend it the 90* needed.
2. Rain? Extend the door-side all the way up and straight out (or to the height needed to clear the door). Drop the other  side of the awning for water run-off. If you only have one door, you probably want the puddle away from the door, anyway.
3. Mod? At least 1 member has installed a wheel at the corner of the door so that it rolls across the underside of the awning. Maybe that member will jump in.

Hope this helps









Good luck!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Another Rant about our 05 29fbhs 5er. Altough we love our sydney,...this is something else we noticed that could have been changed(maybe it has on later model 5ers) The awning is mounted TOO close to the top entry door. To not have the top of the entry door corner drag on the awning fabric you have to have it extended almost out to 90 degree angle in relation to the wall of the camper. This is fine when it's not raining or a brisk wind. But while it's raining...& you have to angle it to get better runoff then the top of the door rubs the awning. I see other keystone brands that don't have this problem. Some you can even extend to only a 70-75degree angle & still clear the awning with the top on the door. I know becasue of the shape of the roof & the available area to mount a awning on ours is more limited, it still could have been mount 3-4 inches higher. This would have given me a little more room for angling the awning without fear of eventually rubbing a hole in the awning fabric. Any other 5er sydney own notice this?


I certainly understand the frustration but, don't be blaming this on the 5er! As far as I can tell, this is the case with all of our Outbacks. Our members have found a number of ways to address this:

1. Sunny weather? Extend it the 90* needed.
2. Rain? Extend the door-side all the way up and straight out (or to the height needed to clear the door). Drop the other  side of the awning for water run-off. If you only have one door, you probably want the puddle away from the door, anyway.
3. Mod? At least 1 member has installed a wheel at the corner of the door so that it rolls across the underside of the awning. Maybe that member will jump in.

Hope this helps









Good luck!
[/quote]

Ditto! 31RQS has same issue and the awning arm when extended only allows the entry door to be opened 90 degrees. still a little issue that I don't mind dealing with.

Eric


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

We have the same issue with our 31 KFW Roo 5er.

We had the same issue on our old trailer ( SOB ). They had a wheel on the corner of the door but it did create a wear line in the fabric and the rain did come through.

Also the wheel would only work within a limited range of angle of the awning.

As suggested we raise the one side by the door to 90 degrees and lower the other side. Keep in mind we live and travel in California and we have had very very very little rain since we got the Roo.

Wes


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, our 31fqbhs is the same and so was our Cougar 281efs. I'm not sure why they didn't attach it a few inches higher since there is room.







We were told that since the door is rounded that it doesn't need a wheel.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I put the wheel on, I suppose to make me feel better. At least for the TTs, it's a design issue since the top of the door is nearly at the roofline. The only way to mitigate it would be to increase the height of the roof or lower the door by creating an inside step.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We do have a bit of that issue with our 23RS. I have looked at others when we are camping and the OB's are definitely closer than SOB's. I do as others have mentioned. I raise the door side higher. I do think it would be even more of an issue if they didn't have the rounded doors... I guess one positive.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Another Rant about our 05 29fbhs 5er. Altough we love our sydney,...this is something else we noticed that could have been changed(maybe it has on later model 5ers) The awning is mounted TOO close to the top entry door. To not have the top of the entry door corner drag on the awning fabric you have to have it extended almost out to 90 degree angle in relation to the wall of the camper. This is fine when it's not raining or a brisk wind. But while it's raining...& you have to angle it to get better runoff then the top of the door rubs the awning. I see other keystone brands that don't have this problem. Some you can even extend to only a 70-75degree angle & still clear the awning with the top on the door. I know becasue of the shape of the roof & the available area to mount a awning on ours is more limited, it still could have been mount 3-4 inches higher. This would have given me a little more room for angling the awning without fear of eventually rubbing a hole in the awning fabric. Any other 5er sydney own notice this?


I certainly understand the frustration but, don't be blaming this on the 5er! As far as I can tell, this is the case with all of our Outbacks. Our members have found a number of ways to address this:

1. Sunny weather? Extend it the 90* needed.
2. Rain? Extend the door-side all the way up and straight out (or to the height needed to clear the door). Drop the other  side of the awning for water run-off. If you only have one door, you probably want the puddle away from the door, anyway.
3. Mod? At least 1 member has installed a wheel at the corner of the door so that it rolls across the underside of the awning. Maybe that member will jump in.

Hope this helps









Good luck!
[/quote]

Exactly! Our current trailer rubs and our last trailer (SOB) did the same. With a rounded corner door rubbing never caused a problem.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I put a wheel on also........adults tend to watch the top of the door a little, kids do not.

It was explained to me from a salesman, that they need the structure (framework) for the awning to fasten to. The OB's and others, have the framework there, not 4 inches higher.

Steve


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Our door rubs too... but the awning couldn't be mounted any higher on a TT. I think part of the problem is that our TTs aren't as tall as some of the other ones (like my friend with a Mallard - his awning is a lot higher). I added a roller wheel to the top of my door (as close to the corner as possible) to be on the safe side. The awning has to be pretty darn low for the wheel to NOT do it's thing.

I think you 5'ers suffer from a gilligan moment in the design... From what I see in your sig picture, they should have mounted it higher. BUT they probably mount ALL of the awnings at the same height across the board. This way any equipment they may have to assist the installation doesn't need to be adjusted and all of your parts are the same.


----------



## TBone (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with my 5er. After seeing the wind rip off a awning and several others not properly tilted and the rain water pull them down, I have become very reluctant in extending my awning. The sun needs to be shining before I put mine out.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I put a wheel on also........adults tend to watch the top of the door a little, kids do not.
> 
> Steve


What wheel?









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I put a wheel on also........adults tend to watch the top of the door a little, kids do not.
> 
> Steve


What wheel?









Tami
[/quote]









This kind.......


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I put a wheel on also........adults tend to watch the top of the door a little, kids do not.
> 
> Steve


What wheel?









Tami
[/quote]









This kind.......
[/quote]

Thanks Steve! I'll show John we could definitely use one of those. Where did you get it?

Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I put a wheel on also........adults tend to watch the top of the door a little, kids do not.
> 
> Steve


What wheel?









Tami
[/quote]









This kind.......
[/quote]

Thanks Steve! I'll show John we could definitely use one of those. Where did you get it?

Tami
[/quote]
I think I picked it up from Schaeffer's for $2 or $3......


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

We do not have the problem with our current fiver. I never noticed it rubbing, I guess because of the rounded door corner and the way we extend the awning. We did have the problem with our Springdale. It cut a hole in the awning. Had the awning replaced under warranty and added the wheel to the door. It did do it's thing. No more problems, but we didn't keep the Springdale long enough to see if it would eventually rub through. This is a design flaw that it seems to me, could be corrected very easily.


----------

